# supprimer une photo



## lucile c (31 Mai 2011)

J'ai un ipad 1ère génération. Pour supprimer une photo de l'ipad provenant de mon ordinateur, je dois la supprimer de mon ordinateur puis resynchroniser l'ipad. J'aimerais pouvoir supprimer une photo dont je n'ai plus besoin sur mon ipad sans la supprimer sur l'ordinateur de base. Est-ce possible?


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mai 2011)

lucile c a dit:


> J'ai un ipad 1ère génération. Pour supprimer une photo de l'ipad provenant de mon ordinateur, je dois la supprimer de mon ordinateur puis resynchroniser l'ipad. J'aimerais pouvoir supprimer une photo dont je n'ai plus besoin sur mon ipad sans la supprimer sur l'ordinateur de base. Est-ce possible?



Je n'ai que l'ipad2 mais je pense que c'est idem, en partie, sur le 1:
Les photos sur l'ipad2 ont 2 sources distinctes:
 - Les photos issues de l'ordinateur (soit toutes les photos soit un ou plusieurs albums désignés)
 - Les photos prises avec l'ipad2
Il est évident que seules les photos prises avec l'ipad2 sont supprimables au niveau de l'ipad. Les photos issues de l'ordinateur ne peuvent être supprimées (ou extraites de l'album sur lequel l'ipad est synchronisé) qu'au niveau de l'ordinateur car si non à la prochaine synchro elles seraient repositionnées sur l'ipad.
Tu es dans ce 2eme cas avec un ipad première génération: Il n'est pas possible de supprimer des photos sur l'ipad car elles seraient récupérées aussitôt sur la bibliothèque de l'ordi à la prochaine synchro.
J'espère être lisible.


----------



## lucile c (31 Mai 2011)

Merci mais c est dommage.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mai 2011)

lucile c a dit:


> Merci mais c est dommage.



Mais enfin, où est le dommageable ?
Ce qui serait stupide ce serait de supprimer les photos depuis l'ipad alors qu'il n'est que le miroir de ton ordi . C'est comme si tu voulais supprimer tout ou partie d'un reflet dans un miroir sans toucher à la scéne qu'il refléte ... (je deviens poéte ?)


----------



## Benjamin875 (31 Mai 2011)

Ce n'est pas stupide en soi.
Par exemple, voilà à quoi ça me servirait.
J'ai envie de faire un tri dans mes photos. Je mets tous sur mon iPad. Pendant mon long voyage en train (faut compter les retards / perturbations ! haha), je m'occupe alors de triers les photos.

A la prochaine synchro sur mon ordi, mon tri est déjà fait. Pas besoin de faire tout devant mon ordinateur alors que je pouvais le faire dans le train.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mai 2011)

Ah mais moi aussi, mais l'ipad n'est qu'une visionneuse...plus de manips demanderait certainement plus de puissance ou/et mémoire... Peut être dans des prochains modéles


----------



## Benjamin875 (1 Juin 2011)

Je vois pas trop en quoi supprimer des photos le fatiguerait ?
Y a pas une option dans iTunes pour lorsqu'on synchronise, synchroniser dans le sens inverse ? Il me semble que j'ai ça avec mon iPhone.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juin 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Je vois pas trop en quoi supprimer des photos le fatiguerait ?
> Y a pas une option dans iTunes pour lorsqu'on synchronise, synchroniser dans le sens inverse ? Il me semble que j'ai ça avec mon iPhone.



Voyons, faisons le point:
Sur ipad 1 les photos dans l'ipad sont celles de l'ordi et elles ne peuvent être supprimées que sur l'ordi...Pas possible sur l'ipad.
Sur ipad 2 les photos dans l'ipad sont issues de deux origines différentes; idem que dans l'ipad 1 (et donc impossible de les supprimer dans l'ipad) + photos prises avec l'ipad et celles là sont supprimables dans l'ipad.
Que vient faire une synchro en sens inverse ?


----------



## Benjamin875 (1 Juin 2011)

Ah d'accord j'avais pas vraiment compris ! Merci pour ton explication


----------



## Fred'X (21 Juin 2011)

Chers mac-users souvenez-vous de ce petit utilitaire nommé "Transfert d'images", qui permet sans problème ni effort de sélectionner des photos parmi le contenu d'un appareil et de les importer en cochant l'option "supprimer après importation".

Il me semble qu'il y a l'équivalent sur PC.

(mais c'est vrai que c'est super-chiant de ne pas pouvoir supprimer ses albums directement depuis l'iDevice).


----------

